# Renshaw, Photo's ....



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

First time ever posting photo's!

Having got any before photos, But i started at 9 stone 3.. I think 3 - 4 years ago!

Now I'm 12 stone.

View attachment 2899


View attachment 2900


View attachment 2901


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice work dude, quads have come out really well. Can only hope mine will follow someday!!


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good mate like the way you managed to take the pic of your back.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks guys!!

eglwys its took about five attemps kept getting pictures of bottom of my legs XD!

You know what you'll find annoying Dorsey, for around first two years where i didn't have a clue what i was doing and was to ignorant to research..

I hardly trained legs probably one exercise every three months same with back... Was the silly guy that only trained chest, As a result it was so over trained, its ended up being the weakest body part


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Typical. You taken any measurements?


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Quads are looking the part, well done.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Last ones i took was start of December so just taken more!

without searching my journal there something like..

quads: 24 inch ( was 22)

calf's: 14.5 inch (was 14)

bi's 14 inch (same size)

Chest 38 inch (didn't measure)


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Looking good mate Well done hoto:


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Have you been jabbing synthol into these quads mate, ha ha only joking big quads there, keep at it its coming along.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Keep at it buddy! Gd job! ;D


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

well done mate and fair play for posting ya pic looking good them legs have come right out


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

High 5 looking good :high5: respect for posting pics - takes guts :thumb keep it up


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Chris sanchez said:


> Have you been jabbing synthol into these quads mate, ha ha only joking big quads there, keep at it its coming along.


nah only thing things I've tried is T-bullet once it took me from 11.3 to 11.7ish after what i lost etc..  Don't have anyway way of getting stuff like that haha!

I used to bike ride as 12 - 17 year old for up to 9 hours a day for 4 - 6 times a week, maybe its a muscle memory thing!


----------



## evarg78 (Feb 14, 2012)

Your on the right way friend...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Is it me or isn't there any real change?? LOLS, Strengths definably up though since the first picture! But, don't seem to put any extra size on what is annoying..!

Aiming to drop a few pounds at the moment!  So hopefully that will show more of a change..

Anyways, Leave you guys free to judge.

View attachment 4315


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lower Bodyfat there renshaw from the last pics traps look wider also


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Deffo lower bf and pecs looking bigger!


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Body fat is down pecs look more defined and I would say shoulders look a little wider.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, guessing you can see beyond my own "bigorexia" Where i cannot spot much change..!

All i know weights are slowly going up XD


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Keep doing deads and squats like you are mate you will grow with those weights im sure it just takes time we all want it to happen quicker


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Very true!! Pushing weights up on deads and squat (Feeling cals sighing at me..)

& Slowing down all reps on some exercise's following cals advice.


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

you look great! i agree your quads are well impressive 0.0


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

renshaw said:


> Is it me or isn't there any real change?? LOLS, Strengths definably up though since the first picture! But, don't seem to put any extra size on what is annoying..!
> 
> Aiming to drop a few pounds at the moment!  So hopefully that will show more of a change..
> 
> ...


looking better bud, you just stand really badly lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks mate!

yeah i need to stand up straighter matey with shoulders back!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

and also not look like youve been up for 48 hours straight doing drugs lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

that is also true! that's the main issue with trying to find training time around my job...!! Sleep takes a back foot sometimes.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

prioritise your sleep over everything mate.

take it from someone who did 10 years of solid nites and had his sleep wrecked ever since (or change jobs) nites are progress killers.

i ate more than i do now on nites and weighed a stone less at least.

i`d even say sleep is more important than training!!!

and i`d almost say by doing nites you might as well be training 4x aweek and imo muscle growth will be massively inhibited.

its like you wouldnt expect you best gains if you were out party every nite..

working nites is THAT hard on your bod


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Been following what you said and trying to push sleep up more!!

Hard to sometimes, as I finish an 11 - 9pm shift, then start @ 8am - 6 so then have to be up at 630.

So need an hour after getting home to wind down before sleep.

this happens allot.

Anyways, trying to get at least 7 hours on work days! 9ish on days off!  hopefully will have some sort of benefits.

Think Im used to 6 hours after 5 years though, as i seem to always wake up early mate then when sleep longer I get headaches on waking up.

Probably will take time to progress to management to get a good night sleep!!

Although cal i do understand what you are saying although took a while to reply lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I haven't slept more than 5 hours on a weeknight for 2 years. Work... Don't often get home until 10 up at 4.30 for gym. It's important sure - and I'd sleep more if I had the choice - but evidence it's more important than training or more importantly of course diet


----------



## JGSPT1989 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd love to be able to sleep for only 5/6 hours, I'd be way more productive lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

JGSPT1989 said:


> I'd love to be able to sleep for only 5/6 hours, I'd be way more productive lol


If i am honest sick days was somet like 30 a year... for first three years and now its down to zero!! So guessing you get used to it


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't have a choice if I actually want a life. Work hard, play hard and all that


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

get yourself on 12 meals a day and you wont need sleep parky :becky:

10 years of working nites has convinced me, that nites are progress killers and lack of sleep limits recovery..

sometimes the individual is the last too know..

i didnt realise till the day after i stopped nites.. the **** then thoroughly hit the fan and i realised how much will power i`d been using to to exist..

the human body and the human spirit is capable of pushing you further than is good for you.. sometimes thats a good thing and at others no so good..

its cool bud i wouldnt have paid attention to me 20 years ago..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Completely agree i find my self on days off sleeping for 15 hours if not set alarm!! 1

I'll just have to keep plucking away.. currently doing a course through work in management and leadership hopefully will lead to something above where i am where i can work 9-5

and sleep will be easier to priorities, i totally understand the importance but tbh, off work today.. slept in and now not tired?? Hmm..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm still working to 11pm 3 or 4 nights a week from a 10-11am start.

All I've found Renshaw is that the more responsibility you get the more you do to rise to the challenge. Maybe it's different bcos it's my business but even when I was employed I put the hours in bcos I liked to do all that was required of me, then a bit more. It was the only way to shine brighter than my colleagues and hopefully climb the ladder qicker than them.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

That is true. in my line of work the manager is fully responsible for the place even if not there.. so gives same level of responsibility as you. If i screw up its manger /director whos in court on the chargers of abuse or even death/murder! Where i'd just get fired, inless they can fully pass the blame followed by if I cannot pass the blame on wards.

anyways, its hard to get allot of sleep around the wind down part of my day!!  So I've already got in my head slow and steady win the race


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking good pal, as others have said, good leg development there


----------

